# Hyatt Main Street Station!



## dagger1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Just booked our floating summer week at HMSS, was able to get the exact week we wanted for next July!  If anyone is in Breckenridge Week 29 2018, I will be happy to buy you a drink.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 1, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Just booked our floating summer week at HMSS, was able to get the exact week we wanted for next July!  If anyone is in Breckenridge Week 29 2018, I will be happy to buy you a drink.


We try to go for at least 2 weeks every summer so I'll let you know when and if we get in


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 1, 2017)

That is great, I am already looking forward to next summer (even though we leave for Flagstaff on Tuesday!). We are always in Montana and Wyoming for the first three weeks of July, and then need a week of high altitude Breck for a week before facing August in Houston!  Hope you had a great time this past July!


----------



## bdh (Sep 1, 2017)

The MSS HOA has a handful of foreclosure units for sale. A total of 10 units ranging in unit sizes (studios to 3 bd) - some deeded 1/20 share and some floating 10 day shares - priced from $10K to $30K.  

The sales flyer says "Lowest prices now and all offers considered".  Doesn't sound the lowest prices if they are accepting offers.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 2, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Just booked our floating summer week at HMSS, was able to get the exact week we wanted for next July!  If anyone is in Breckenridge Week 29 2018, I will be happy to buy you a drink.


I've had a request for any week in July at HMSS for months now, but no luck. If it comes through for Week 29, I'll definitely look you up, dagger!


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 2, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> I've had a request for any week in July at HMSS for months now, but no luck. If it comes through for Week 29, I'll definitely look you up, dagger!


Unlike other timeshare systems, it is not possible to get a reservation at a Hyatt beyond 12 months. The opportunity to get your week is maximized at 6 months before the desired date. 

Of course you can be on the wait list beyond 12 months but you won't get filled until at most 12 months out. 

If you are talking about an II exchange, you probably won't get an exchange until well within 12 months and, most likely, 6 months of your desired date. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 2, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> I've had a request for any week in July at HMSS for months now, but no luck. If it comes through for Week 29, I'll definitely look you up, dagger!


I am new to the HMSS "floating" summer week system.  We received our floating points on September 1st, and they apparently are in HRPP until December 1st, which allows us to compete for a unit against other HMSS owners.  After that, inventory is released to all Hyatt owners, I think....


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 1, 2018)

We are there from the 10th through the 21 at Main Street. If anyone from TUG is there my husband and I would love to meet up.


----------



## dagger1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We are there from the 10th through the 21 at Main Street. If anyone from TUG is there my husband and I would love to meet up.


We arrive on June 21, but won’t arrive until around 4 PM.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 4, 2018)

dagger1 said:


> We arrive on June 21, but won’t arrive until around 4 PM.


Too bad , we will just miss either other. We try and get in every summer so eventually we will overlap. Have a great trip!


----------



## dagger1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Too bad , we will just miss either other. We try and get in every summer so eventually we will overlap. Have a great trip!


Maybe next summer!  We come up to Casper, Wyoming and Breck every summer too!


----------



## PerryKing (Jul 15, 2018)

bdh said:


> The MSS HOA has a handful of foreclosure units for sale. A total of 10 units ranging in unit sizes (studios to 3 bd) - some deeded 1/20 share and some floating 10 day shares - priced from $10K to $30K.
> 
> The sales flyer says "Lowest prices now and all offers considered".  Doesn't sound the lowest prices if they are accepting offers.




*That's because there are also owner resales being offered  on the same flyer, by the same Official Hyatt reseller that is producing the flyers.*


----------

